# Hognose morph and genetics



## Qurp (Apr 26, 2018)

Hi,
I’m not sure what genetics my hoggy got, his parents is Normal x Arctic anaconda het albino.
Any ideas?


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi, Qurp, welcome to the RFUK forums!

A picture would be really helpful for identifying the genetics.

Just going by pedigree, your snake could be genetically normal. Or it could be one, two or all three of the following:
het albino
anaconda
arctic

I suggest searching the web for hognose morphs. For example, Morphs. 

If your snake looks normal, then it cannot be either anaconda or arctic. Both of those genes are codominant to the corresponding normal genes. If the snake has either gene, then it shows the morph. The albino gene is recessive to the corresponding normal gene. An albino snake has a pair of albino genes. A het albino snake gets a normal gene from one parent and an albino gene from the other parent. As the two genes are not the same, the gene pair is heterozygous (AKA het for short). And as the albino gene is recessive to the normal gene, a het albino snake looks like a normal snake.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Qurp (Apr 26, 2018)

paulh said:


> Hi, Qurp, welcome to the RFUK forums!
> 
> A picture would be really helpful for identifying the genetics.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for the help!


----------

